# can't get on some websites



## redalert8352 (Jan 10, 2008)

i can't get on the website xat.com i have removed it from my restricted sites and it still wont let me on it when i type it in the address bar it takes me to windows live search and i click the link and it says this page cannot be displayed. any ideas on what i should do?


----------



## hahahayouhavebe (Sep 28, 2007)

try your hosts file.
go to %SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\
(use run) then open hosts (no file extension) with notepad.
Look for the line that says 127.0.0.1 xat.com or has xat.com in it, and delete it.


----------



## redalert8352 (Jan 10, 2008)

ok i did that but it wouldn't let me save it i had to save it as a text document


----------



## redalert8352 (Jan 10, 2008)

i deleted that file it lets me on the site but nothing loads.
do u have any idea why?
it is a chat site


----------



## theredpill99 (Jun 19, 2007)

did you check your registry to see if you are blocking the site in there? Go to START --- RUN---- type in "regedit" and that will open your registry. Then go to EDIT "Find". Type in "xat.com" and see if it comes up anywhere in your registry. If it does, it's possible that you are blocking the site in your registry. I use the registry to block some sites, too. If so, you can delete the entry "xat.com" if it exists but be careful and you might want to run it by someone before doing it .....or also, backing up your entire registry before doing it so you don't screw yourself.


----------



## hahahayouhavebe (Sep 28, 2007)

try your internet settings too.Check if you have internet Explorer 7 or firefox 2.
Scan your pc to make sure you don't have a virus/spyware.


----------



## odyth (Mar 2, 2009)

what worked for me is disabling client dns cacheing. you can test if this will work by opening command prompt, start > run > cmd.

type

net stop DNScache 

(to start it again, net start DNScache)

then try and ping the site you having issues with. if it works you need to just disabled cilent side dns cacheing. to do this go start > run > services.msc

in the service window that opens go down to DNS client and double click. change it from automatic to disabled and restart.


----------

